# Post crysis benchmarks here



## jimbo405 (Jan 15, 2008)

crysis bench 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af all high 3 loops/gpu flyby 26 fps 8800 gt 512 mb.

What do you score same settings or 1280x1024?


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 15, 2008)

i DARE someone to run it at very high lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2008)

how do you get that benchmark program?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 15, 2008)

There is a thread for this already, unless you are looking for comparisons @ 1600X1200 x4 AA, x16 AF.


----------



## DOM (Jan 15, 2008)

i tryed this before and it crashed lol


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 15, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> i tryed this before and it crashed lol


         that was funny man, i needed that


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 15, 2008)

Monkeywoman said:


> i DARE someone to run it at very high lol



Could you clarify, I'll do it!
Do you mean Very High in DX10, or Very High XP tweak? At what res?

I'm down for a challenge!


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 15, 2008)

on either man. thats going to be 85,000 shaders kicking the shit out of ur card. no offense or anything but i doubt it, prolly a 3870x2 with the xp tweak..prolly


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> how do you get that benchmark program?



u need the demo or retail version, then u use this http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=1791&file=4&evp=ff37a54f11ac6c3d5494c48ce2dd80df


----------



## DOM (Jan 15, 2008)

Monkeywoman said:


> u need the demo or retail version, then u use this http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=1791&file=4&evp=ff37a54f11ac6c3d5494c48ce2dd80df



i had the free ver maybe thats why it didnt work lol but it did for the game one


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 15, 2008)

@ Op

Seen this one? A little old...


----------



## Boneface (Jan 15, 2008)

Whats the XP tweak?


thanks
boneface


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 15, 2008)

Boneface said:


> Whats the XP tweak?
> 
> 
> thanks
> boneface



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=165243 its basically DX10 very high graphics with same fps as high settings


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 15, 2008)

More like this one.


----------

